# Kingfish Roe



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Is it any good to eat? How do you prepare it? How long can you keep it in the fridge before having to eat it?:brew:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

*Beware of toxins and heavy metal concentrations*

I love shad roe. It can be done in a casserole, but I prefer it pan-fried with bacon and a drizzle of fresh lemon squeezed over it at serving.
However mercury and toxins tend to concentrate in body parts like roe, particularly in larger fish that are near the top of the food chain.
A California brochure on the subject reads:

*Consumption Guidelines*

Fish Species: 
Some fish species have higher chemical levels than others in the same location. _If possible, eat smaller amounts of several different types of fish_ rather than a large amount of one type that may be high in contaminants.

Fish Size:
Smaller fish of a species will usually have lower chemical levels than larger fish in the same location because some of the chemicals may become more concentrated in larger, older fish. _It is advisable to eat smaller fish_ (of legal size) more often than larger fish.

Fish Preparation and Consumption:

Eat only the fillet portions. Do not eat the guts and liver because chemicals usually concentrate in those parts. Also, _avoid frequent consumption of any reproductive parts such as eggs or roe_. 
Many chemicals are stored in the fat. To reduce the levels of these chemicals, skin the fish when possible and trim any visible fat. 
Use a cooking method such as baking, broiling, grilling, or steaming that allows the juices to drain away from the fish. The juices will contain chemicals in the fat and should be thrown away. Preparing and cooking fish in this way can remove 30 to 50 percent of the chemicals stored in fat. If you make stews or chowders, use fillet parts. 
Raw fish may be infested by parasites. Cook fish thoroughly to destroy the parasites. This also helps to reduce the level of many chemical contaminants.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW!!! that was a great answer...thanks a bunch. I knew there was a small level of toxins in Kings but never thought about high concentrations in the eggs. Might have to try shad roe sometime, fresh or salt?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Roe???????????????????????????????????????????????????????later,Dave


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Shad ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Shad ??????????????????????????????????


Shad Roe :

Noun 1. shad roe - egg mass of shad; may be parboiled or baked or sauteed gently.

_Alosa sapidissima_, common American shad - shad of Atlantic coast of North America; naturalized to Pacific coast.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I know what they are . I've been using them for BAIT for 30 years.
I dont eat bait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

*Not the Same Fish?*



Redfishr said:


> I know what they are . I've been using them for BAIT for 30 years.
> I dont eat bait.


We may not be talking about the same fish. Here is an article about the common American shad: http://www.webguru.com/common-american-shad-description.htm

:rybka:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea , two different fish.
Shad or Gulf Menhadan is a very important bait fish in the food chain of the gulf of mexico.And of course they're being exploited by the commercial fishing industry to make real important things like fertalizer and cat food.
Have you all heard of Poggie boats?
Of course something will be done about it when they are gone.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Of course something will be done about it when they are gone.


As always.


----------

